# New coops came today!!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Today my 2 new 5X8 coops came today, im so excited.

The coop itself






Built in electrical package







Roosting bars.





Sorry for the bad pics, i took them with my phone and it was already dark


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great pics! Love those coops. Hope u enjoy them!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice! It looks very well made.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

They look really nice. I love them !


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Do u mind if I am nosey and ask where you got them from and how much they were. I know that's kinda rude but they look very nice and sturdy. I might check into getting one if things don't change in current situation.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Cool.. It looks great.


----------

